# Delta Faceplate



## Bill-G (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi,
Was wondering if anyone knows where to get faceplates for older Delta lathes? Diameter not important. 3/4", Left Hand, 16 TPI. Goes on outboard spindle.
Thanks


----------



## allenn (Apr 13, 2008)

search your local area for authorized Delta dealers if you want a new, genuine Delta faceplate

any faceplate with the correct threads will work just as well as a genuine Delta one, Provided that it has not been cracked, warped, or crossthreaded, or otherwise rendered unusable or dangerous

If your spindle has 3/4 -16 RH threads inboard, you can find faceplates with both LH and RH threads in the same piece, but some folks ask a lot more for one than for a RH thread only, which is far more common - taps and dies for LH threads cost LOTS more than those for RH threads

allen norris

Loveland, Colorado


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

If you write to him you may be able to get one here.. 
http://www.wbnoble.com/wood_turning/faceplates/faceplates.htm
If so I would get the drilled, faced, and thread relief.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Steelex sells faceplates with no set thread (8" is D1088 according to one website)- you order that part separately as an insert and they have a 3/4-16 LH insert (D1105). 

Oneway also sells a 3/4-16 LH adapter, but it's made specifically for their faceplates.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2012)

pen state supply has a large # of face plates of all size`s tpi size`s .


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Oneway has most threads in their adapters.
http://oneway.ca/chucks/adaptors.htm. Maybe the link will work or just google oneway.


----------

